# Going rate?



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

For you taxi guys, if you had to purchase a very prime grey fox to mount, what would the going rate be? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Depends on the condition of the skin. I mean frozen whole animal, skinned green and frozen, previously tanned??? All would cost different amounts in my book. 

I'm assuming you mean frozen whole though, and if so, ballpark $25-40.

Mike


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

I would pay as little as possible. 20 to 30 MAX

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

